# septic thrombophlebitis



## ggparker14 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the code for septic thrombophlebitis?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 13, 2011)

Go to the coding guidelines and follow the instruction for sepsis with a localized infection, code underling infection first then the sepis and then last the thrombophlebitis


----------

